

Chrome tests “discarding” background tabs to save memory - ismavis
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/07/chrome-tests-discarding-background-tabs-to-save-memory/

======
davelnewton
I have a plugin that suspends tabs, although to be honest, I haven't noticed
huge improvements.

